# Excessive water consumption?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I've recently moved house and in this house I have my mice in my room (previously in the porch). And I'm concerned one of my mice is drinking excessively. She seems to drink for about 30 seconds, go away for a few minutes and then come back for more. She does this a few times an hour. It seems like she drinks for a long time as well. I may be being paranoid because this is the first time I've slept with them near me but she seems to drink for longer and more frequently than my other doe. I've started measuring how much water is drunk and can give yiu a number tomorrow morning. How much is too much? Any other symptoms of illness I should look out for?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Obvious question, but is the water bottle working? Mine "alert" me to water bottle malfunctions in this manner.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I've checked the bottle and it seems to be fine! Its only Cadbury drinking like this, not tamale :/ she's also sounding a bit wheezy this morning so I think I'll get her some antibiotics for an RI. Not sure if this could be related in any way though!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh and they've had 10ml of water between them in 24hours. Is this normal?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It's hard to say how much is normal, I think. I have a cage where I fill the water bottle 1-2 times a day (where it's actually empty), and another with just as many mice in where they empty 1/2-2/3 of the bottle a day.

But a change in behaviour is always worth keeping an eye on.


----------

